# Expobar Office Leva, anything better in this price range.



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi all just joined forum and looking for a bit of advice, looking at getting a Expobar Office Leva machine, have seen it for about £950 for the single boiler version is it worth paying the extra for twin boiler? I usually have two milky coffee's and two espressos per day plus maybe four coffees at once on a weekend.

My grinder is an Eureka Atom.

Open to other suggestions thanks in advance.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Unclevic said:


> Hi all just joined forum and looking for a bit of advice, looking at getting a Expobar Office Leva machine, have seen it for about £950 for the single boiler version is it worth paying the extra for twin boiler? I usually have two milky coffee's and two espressos per day plus maybe four coffees at once on a weekend.
> 
> My grinder is an Eureka Atom.
> 
> Open to other suggestions thanks in advance.


Look at the Lelit Mara, there is a version same price as the expobar, they are out of stock and the wood version just £29 more

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/lelit-mara-62-wood-delux-espresso-machine.html

Much better machine IMO.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Dual boilers typically have better temperature management as they don't rely on a continuous thermosyphon loop to keep the water at the right temperature. Many of them also have a PID to allow you to tweak the temperature of the brew water (although many people find they never change it).

That said, HX machines are the most popular kind as they are cheaper, and perfectly capable of brewing great coffee - I cant speak for the Expo personally but many of them are also quite capable of maintaining a good brew temp.

The Expobar machines are very good value for money, it may be worth looking at Lelit as well as I think their machines are similarly priced and also well received. (edit: DaveC had faster fingers than me)

You could also consider second hand from these forums, if you buy from a respected member the machine will often be very well looked after and not much different from new, and you will of course get much more for your money!


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks will take a look at the Lelit Mara, looks nice.


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> Look at the Lelit Mara, there is a version same price as the expobar, they are out of stock and the wood version just £29 more
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/lelit-mara-62-wood-delux-espresso-machine.html
> 
> Much better machine IMO.


Think I will go for this DavecUK, just before I pull the trigger would the Expobar Leva dual boiler be a better purchase for about £150 more? I know nothing about machines unfortunately , obviously a big purchase so want to get it right.

Also someone on here selling a second hand 2017 ECM Mechanika, but miles from where I live, would be interested in your thoughts on the above thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Unclevic said:


> Think I will go for this DavecUK, just before I pull the trigger would the Expobar Leva dual boiler be a better purchase for about £150 more? I know nothing about machines unfortunately , obviously a big purchase so want to get it right.
> 
> Also someone on here selling a second hand 2017 ECM Mechanika, but miles from where I live, would be interested in your thoughts on the above thanks.


No I think the Mara is a better machine than the Leva Dual Boiler (it's in serious need of an update). I thought the dual boiler one was £206 more? As for the ECM it's £220 more. Really depends on what you want to spend. I will say this, the fact that your constantly looking up leads me to believe that you may well buy and then upgrade. Might be worth thinking about that very hard....If you think that might be the case, buy something you will love for the next 20 years.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/lelit-bianca-dual-boiler-paddle-pl162t.html

Or Perhaps a Dual Boiler Minima when it starts retailing, same sort of price as an HX, but great dual boiler performance.

You have time, no need to rush...do the research, as you are doing. you might even decide on a Lever?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I had the same thoughts as DaveC regarding not rushing - it can be tempting to buy as soon as the mood strikes but biding your time will give you many more options either S/H on the forum or perhaps the machine DaveC suggests.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Also, worth keeping an eye on: https://marketplace.unitedbaristas.com/?category=1-group

Sales there are typically of higher quality than eBay or the like, but you do need to be careful as a noob, ask on the forums for advice if you consider anything second hand.


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks for the advice guys, not in any rush, just had a hip replacement so have plenty of time to explore on tinternet. Think i would have a hard time getting £1,800 pass the Boss though.

I will wait and see if anything comes along on here or try and wait for a bargain.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Unclevic said:


> Thanks for the advice guys, not in any rush, just had a hip replacement so have plenty of time to explore on tinternet. Think i would have a hard time getting £1,800 pass the Boss though.
> 
> I will wait and see if anything comes along on here or try and wait for a bargain.


When you buy upgrading is expensive, if you can buy and keep for 10 years+, then even if its £1800, it seems cheap after a decade. My Vesuvius is 4 years old, looks the same as when I got it, works the same, will it last another 6 years...I hope so. My Duetto is 10 years old and still looks factory fresh...

Machines of quality last and in the long run are never as expensive as they seem....these machines are not like cheap kitchen appliances. So if you can afford it buy right, buy once. For some a Minima dual boiler at 1150 or 1250 whatever the retail ends up as will be all they want, for others a 950 HX, for others a machine costing many many thousands like a Slayer. Just decide on exactly what you want....theres lots of time. read the Minima thread, read about Levers, read the Lelit reviews. learn, ask and then decide.

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/

This is a good place to start for reviews with real information 9not marketing crap) and videos as well. you will learn a lot and can read in depth about some of the machines I have mentioned.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yep waiting is key, something always pops up.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> When you buy upgrading is expensive, if you can buy and keep for 10 years+, then even if its £1800, it seems cheap after a decade. My Vesuvius is 4 years old, looks the same as when I got it, works the same, will it last another 6 years...I hope so. My Duetto is 10 years old and still looks factory fresh...
> 
> Machines of quality last and in the long run are never as expensive as they seem....these machines are not like cheap kitchen appliances. So if you can afford it buy right, buy once. For some a Minima dual boiler at 1150 or 1250 whatever the retail ends up as will be all they want, for others a 950 HX, for others a machine costing many many thousands like a Slayer. Just decide on exactly what you want....theres lots of time. read the Minima thread, read about Levers, read the Lelit reviews. learn, ask and then decide.
> 
> ...


This is why you should just buy a KVDW Speedster and a Titus and be done with it


----------



## Unclevic (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks for all the info, will do more research will let you know before buying anything.


----------



## mission701 (Oct 15, 2018)

Did you end up buying anything? I had my eye on the Leva Dual from Bella Barista but hesitated too long and now OOS! I like the idea of dual boiler and PID for control so the Lelit doesn't immediately make me think 'you are the machine of my dreams' (!) but I'm open to temptation.


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

I have the Office Lever DB with a mains feed. The only thing I didn't do was plumb in the drip tray as I didn't want another hole in the Quartz worktop.

I have done three upgrades in the last 9yrs or so. Initially started with a Gaggia Cubika, then the Gaggia Classic and done some mods on that, then 6mths ago went to the Officer Lever DB. Only done one mod and that was fitting the E61 Group Thermometer to see what the brew temp was coming through the head.

As for the machine itself and the budget I had to play let alone being a long term customer of the shop I bought it from it does what it says on the tin to a great standard. Things you might want to adjust you can adjust such as the pressure, and the boiler temp using the PID. Pulling shots is like most machines flick the switch or pull the handle and there you go

What I have noticed when pulling a shot is the pressure will sit at 2bar for about 5secs, like a pre infusion and then go up to 9bar where I have set it for the remainder of the pull. Quick flick down of the handle stops the pull and releases the pressure and excess into the drip tray.

Steaming milk is done rather quickly also.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Mine will shortly be for sale.


----------

